# 44 mag cylinder ?



## CJW (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm looking in to buying a Taurus model 44 mag with a 4" barrel and heard somewhere that the cylinders are short compared to others, so reloading with heavier bullets can be a problem. Anyone know if that's true?

Thanks


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

Not true. I have a 4" stainless M44 and it handles 300 Grain XTPs just fine. Look at Realguns.com and he has loaded heavies as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've reloaded some bigguns for my Redhawk, I can see where there's any difference between my Redhawk and my buddies Smith. Except my Taurus seems to group a little better:mrgreen:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

The COL on some hunting/bear defence loads by some makers are too long for some cylinders. 

I can load rounds in my SRH that will not fit in my SBH. 

The reason is a heavy solid is very long with a large charge and the propper seat depth means a very long COL . 

Resulting crimp jump can bind the cylinder on the frame (via the bullet) on the shorter cylinder models (if they even fit)......usually at just the wrong time. 


Say "hi!" to Mr. Teeth-n-Claws fer me.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never shot a 44 mag, but always wanted to try one out. What model Taurus is the best shooting 44 mag? I don't want a real short or overly long barrel, just something nice to take to the range and let loose for a bit. I'm open to all suggestions that will guide me to my first dragon slayer.


----------

